# Happy Father's Day



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2020)

Father's Day (or Fathers' Day) is a day of honoring fatherhood and paternal bonds, as well as the influence of fathers in society. In Catholic countries of Europe, it has been celebrated on March 19 as Saint Joseph's Day since the Middle Ages. In America, Father's Day was founded by Sonora Smart Dodd, and celebrated on the third Sunday of June for the first time in 1910. It is held on various days in many parts of the world all throughout the year, often in the months of March, May and June.

Father's day complements similar celebrations honoring family members, such as Mother's Day, Siblings Day and Grandparents' Day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 109967


That’s beautiful Ken!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeuch !!  I can't stand this sweet sickly sentimental stuff.  If you looked up unambitious or just plain ordinary in a dictionary,  my father's name would be somewhere in the definitions.  He wasn't a bad person, but logic, reason and understanding were foreign concepts to him.  I never wanted to be anything like him (although he was an expert plasterer).   As for Fathers' day - just another excuse for commercialism and wasting money.  I'm glad my children ignore it,  as I do.


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2020)

I sure wish my dad was still here.  

For one thing, I'd apologize for throwing a rock at him (and accurately) one Father's Day when I was maybe seven.  I can't remember _why_ I did that, but I sure remember doing it. 

For another thing, I'd listen to his wisdom more than I did when I was younger.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2020)

*To all the Wonderful Dad's out there. My Dad is in Heaven and I miss him everyday. He was my Hero.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 17, 2020)

My daddy passed away at a young age of a massive heart attack.  That was in 1970.  I can't believe it's almost 50 years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy Father's Day to our Forum Fathers!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

And to my Dad, too, in the front row at the far right end.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> And to my Dad, too, in the front row at the far right end.
> View attachment 110048


 Smashing picture, Your dad looked  taller than average  Ruthanne..are _you_ tall ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Fathers' day is 21st of June in the UK *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Fathers' day is 21st of June in the UK *


Father's Day for the year 2020 is celebrated/ observed on *Sunday, June 21st*. Father's Day is observed on the third Sunday of June. It honors all fathers, grandfathers, great-grandfathers, and father figures for their contribution. The Day was created to complement Mother's Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Smashing picture, Your dad looked  taller than average  Ruthanne..are _you_ tall ?


My Dad was about 6'1 while I am 5'3".  He was tall and I am short but his mother, my grandmother was short, too, as well as my other grandmother.  I take after my grandmothers that way.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 19, 2020)

My handsome daddy in WWII.  Wish he was here so I could give him a hug!


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

My dad when he was in his early 30s - that would be the early 1950s.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 20, 2020)

Thinking of all the Fathers and Grandfathers on their special day, whether you acknowledge it or not


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## twinkles (Jun 20, 2020)

happy farthers day to all you dads


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm glad that none of my children bother with such things.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

My daddy, circa late 1940s while serving our country.  He was about 18 years old in this photo.     USArmy


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day to all you fathers out there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

<<< Happy Father's Day Dad!!!
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day​
to all our great dads here.​
Hope you all have a wonderful day!​


----------



## MickaC (Jun 21, 2020)

To all you DADS out there.....Your day to shine.....ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

To all the Dads  around here ...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2020)

*Hey Guys!

*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2020)

*The black and white photo, is my paternal grandfather. The more Sepia toned one is my maternal grandfather. I never got to meet either of them. The pic of my moms dad was his passport picture.  Third pic is MY dad, dong his favorite thing, fishing.

  *


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2020)

Dang....slipped my mind

I so wanted to post this old poster of mine

Oh well, I'm just early for 2021


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

If you're a father or if you have one or if you just have memories, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 17, 2021)

A tidbit of info about my daddy.

My dad's only surviving sibling was cleaning up their parent's property (mainly around the front steps) and was digging out the steps to replace them and came across my dad's dog tags.  Long story short, my uncle told me that my dad was so young and rebellious when he joined the service... that when he returned home, he buried his dog tags.

I now have the dog tags; my uncle sent them to me.  I'll cherish them til I die.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Wishing a Happy Father's Day to all the dads on board...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2021)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads on Senior Forums.  Remembering with love all of our fathers who have passed.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 19, 2021)

Wish you were here, pops!






Dad, who went through the entire Pacific theater of operations in WWII, with the twins.  He gave me my first plane ride when I was so small that I had to be strapped in standing up in the seat to see out (it was an open air, 2 seat biplane).   Mom was not happy about that and kept saying, "You're still trying to kill that boy" up until he got sick and died.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2021)

I have a habit of writing about folks

Dad, my hero was one

(for those in a hurry, please scroll on...it's a bit lengthy)



_*Thoughts on Dad*_



My first remembrance of my dad was seein’ him come home from work through the kitchen door.
Guess I was about three.
He was a giant in my eyes, shirt sleeves rolled up, curly auburn hair combed straight back, kindly smile bearing witness to his good feeling of getting home.
My circle of life was complete when he arrived.
I never really ever ran up to him like a lot of kids do, as I revered his presence.
He was my god.
He was a simple man, and we lived simply.
It was all us kids needed, ever.
Oh he had dreams, big dreams, and later on a good portion were realized, but with the sacrifice of a working man.
That’s what it took.

At about 4 years of age I remember my dad explaining an appendix to me after overhearing someone talk about having theirs out.
‘Oh, it’s a little man inside you that keeps you well, and sometimes the little man will save up all that sickness and pop.Then he has to come out.’
Seemed to satisfy my curiosity and maybe any other explanation would not have done much better.
Four year olds are quite impressionable, as overhearing my sister talk about a schoolyard mishap gave me a more vivid picture than I should have created.
‘Dennis Blickenship fell off the slide today and split his head open.’

(SPLIT….HIS….HEAD….OPEN??!!)

This gave me the vision of a kid runnin’ around with two head halves, split down the middle, propped up by his shoulders.
Course Dennis Blickenship was a bully, and I felt kinda good about it, bein’ he was the one that tied me up in the tool shed all afternoon while him and my sister did whatever they did.
Still…….


*What’s for Dinner?...... Gnah! Whazzat?*
The wife has cured me of most my finicky leanings, but I’ll be darned if I’ll ever relish things like chicken liver, or hearts, or any organs for that matter.
Dad was the same way.
We did have all four of the basic food groups, however.
Taters, peas or beans, and hamburger or chicken….oh and ketchup…..
Mom could be very creative with this broad selection.
So, one develops mono-taste buds when fed this combo in all its variations for twelve or so years.
Dad was even finicky about pieces of chicken, legs being the most kosher in his mind.
If I happened to reach for a leg, Dad would go into his subversive mode.
“Oh, you like the pooper, aey?”


I don’t think parents really realize how they give their children a sense of comfort and well-being.
I remember long trips in the Dodge, trips that would become overnight stays.
And me and sis would be sittin’ in the back.
No seat belts. Seat belts? Those were for racecar drivers, Indy, Le Mans.
I’d just sit there, not seein’ much, but the tops of telephone poles, so I was content to examine the petrified booger I’d placed on the back of the front seat from the last long trip,
and the backs of my folk’s heads.
Mom with her permed do, somewhat Lucille Ballish, and Dad with his curly hair neatly trimmed in the back.
I’d wish for that curly hair to be mine, but I had my own,
the cow lick being as close to curly as I’d get.

But toward the end of those long drives I’d get all sleepy, and as consciousness faded, I’d faintly hear my parents chatting away,
voices becoming unintelligible murmurings in sync with the hum of the motor, until I was zonked, slumped over like I’d just been shot.
Their voices were quite soothing, and I looked forward to those long trips, just for that.
Not sitting by the car for days waiting for voices on a long trip, but none the less, a subconscious thought of that scene was a comfort
….quiet voices in a cloud of nothing else but stillness…all is well…… I have parents that I can willfully take for granted, without even really thinking about it.


I wasn’t the most curious child in the world.
I could very well have been in the world’s top three least curious.
Actually, the term ‘acute awareness’ might as well have been in a foreign language.
Untied shoes, zipper at half mast, jam from breakfast on my afternoon chin, all were part of my repertoire.
As mentioned, I looked upon my father as God.
I revered his very presence.
And it was intimidating.

So, just me and God are going down the road.
Mom, in her momliness, ‘Don’t forget your coat and cap!’
The morning became quite warm.
I don’t know where we’re goin’…never knew…..never asked.
The sun is beating down through the windshield.
Sweat is beginning to pour outta my cap and into my coat.

‘How ya doin’ over there?’

‘G-o-o-d.’

‘What are you thinking about?’

(THINKING????!!!)
(GOD IS ASKING ME A QUESTION!!!)
(THINK MAN, THINK!!)

(Whaddya think Adlai’s chances are?....How‘bout them Mets?...what then???!...I got nuthin’)

‘Arrre you warrrrm enough?’

(He’s got me. I’ve got this damn coat and capon, don’t I…?!)

‘Maybe you should roll down the window.’ (words heavily dripping in sarcasm)

(Well, there it is. God is looking upon his idiot mongoloidal first born son.
Hopes of a bright future dashed against the rolled up window.)

The breeze was refreshing.

I really wanted to hang my face out the window, but dare not make a move that may totally confirm his thought pattern at present.

Things went like that with me and God….for quite a few years really.
Throwing the baseball into the dark of night till my arm fell off.
‘You’ve got a natural curve, son.’
(curve?...my damn fastball is going so slow, he thinks I’m throwing a curve ball…)


This weekend we went to lunch with my dad and his wife.
His 90th birthday is next month.
Can’t see to adjust the remote on his hearing aids.
Food ends up on his shirt and lap.
Laughs out of context.
Can’t find his way to the restroom by himself.
Nose runs constantly, while eating.
But, he’s a happy heart.
And, his lady is 20 years younger.
Not sure if he planned it this way, but she’s his caregiver.
I owe her.


The man loves his sugar.

Ordered pecan waffles.
Extra syrup.
Extra butter.
She cut.
He spooned.
Ever last drop of pecans, butter, syrup.
Then ordered pecan pie.
With ice cream.
Ate every bite.
Well, at 90, what the hell, go for it.

The rest of us ordered normal food, with salad, soup.
When our salads and soups came, there was nothing for him yet.
He jokingly complained.
I told the waiter to bring him a bowl of sugar cubes.
(half joking)

Once done with his pie, he was ready for the trip to the restroom.
He had several napkins piled up, all containing copious amounts of syrup and pecan bits.
However, several syrup soaked pecans found their way onto his shirt and pants.
Once he got stood up, his lady took a spoon and scraped off the majority.
Last time he’d wandered into the ladies room.
It may not have been a mistake.
He’s always been a ladies man.
So I took him.

There was my dad, tottering in front of me, no longer the brisk pace of a man with a place to go.
Klingon napkins velcro’d to the seat of his levis and elbow.
A bit confused, but an eternal smiley good front, grinning and nodding at waitresses while in full mosey.

He does a lot of crying.
Over happy things.
‘That was the best pie I ever had', lips quivering, 'boooohooo, awww,hooohoo….’ .
(Geeezus)
Do I wanna go there?

As we all rose from the table, his lady put his leather jacket on him.
She dresses him quite sporty.
Levis, plaid shirt, Nikes, black leather jacket….and syrup.
Once his coat was on, he raised both arms,
shaking like a weightlifter hitting the max….’Ninety!!’
Folks in adjacent booths clapped.

Maybe 90 won’t be so bad.
I’ve got 27 years to get there.

I’ll take my time.



_(penned several years ago in a sorta diary, before I’d forget)


Oh, and I put together a thing we presented him on his 90th bash





_


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2021)




----------

